# Most expensive?



## Python (Dec 10, 2021)

What has been your most expensive reptile purchase?


----------



## hamishh34 (Dec 10, 2021)

Only $400 haha. There have been some pretty special animals go for some real premium prices that I could never justify paying for.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 10, 2021)

Mine is only $200 at the moment as I'm still pretty early in this hobby (only 2 years), and I'm expecting to be buying some more reptiles over the next couple years


----------



## pwood (Dec 10, 2021)

two cost $600! safe to say i was pretty broke for a while after that


----------



## Auguriim (Dec 10, 2021)

My recent bluey costs $200, though I could’ve looked elsewhere where they could be a lot cheaper and not full of mites but it doesn’t matter, he’s got a lot of character.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 10, 2021)

I recently paid $1300 for a pair of Kimberly frillies and then imported them from WA to Sydney. I also imported a striped blonde spotted python from Cairns, by the time I paid for virus testing etc. she was a $1000 python, so she'd better have lot's of beautiful striped babies LOL


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 10, 2021)

Reptile prices these days are cheap as chips.
Years ago we were paying 2k for BHP's 3k for womas and 5k for albino darwins, gtp's 5k. I remember forking out 30K for 6 albs and 20K for gtp's .


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 10, 2021)

Ramsayi said:


> Reptile prices these days are cheap as chips.
> Years ago we were paying 2k for BHP's 3k for womas and 5k for albino darwins, gtp's 5k. I remember forking out 30K for 6 albs and 20K for gtp's .


fortunately prices have come down as these species have become more common. As it does with all reptiles, Leatherback beardies were $500, dropped to $100 within 2 years. Melanistic blue tongues dropped from $900 to $200 within 2 years as people bred more of them. I don't breed central beardies any more as they cost more to produce than you can sell them for ; not that I ever bred for profit. It's more about fun and seeing the smile on kids faces.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 10, 2021)

Dragonlover1 I love kimberley frillys! Got any pics? I'm getting into monitors and Dragons and I'm hoping to get my hands on some frillys in 2023


----------



## hamishh34 (Dec 11, 2021)

dragonlover1 said:


> fortunately prices have come down as these species have become more common. As it does with all reptiles, Leatherback beardies were $500, dropped to $100 within 2 years. Melanistic blue tongues dropped from $900 to $200 within 2 years as people bred more of them. I don't breed central beardies any more as they cost more to produce than you can sell them for ; not that I ever bred for profit. It's more about fun and seeing the smile on kids faces.


You think hypermelanistics sell for $200? Ill take 20 for that price and make a huge profit. They have been around 15+ years and the price has been very stable throughout that time. Same with the albinos and whites (been around for 20 years and still go for $1000+).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 11, 2021)

hamishh34 said:


> You think hypermelanistics sell for $200? Ill take 20 for that price and make a huge profit. They have been around 15+ years and the price has been very stable throughout that time. Same with the albinos and whites (been around for 20 years and still go for $1000+).


Check out the Sydney expo's, I'm there every year and I see the prices drop. Sure there are some magnificent animals that draw big dollars but on average the price has come down heaps for some critters.



ElapidHooks said:


> Dragonlover1 I love kimberley frillys! Got any pics? I'm getting into monitors and Dragons and I'm hoping to get my hands on some frillys in 2023


it's hard to get decent pics of these guys as they are so flighty, but here's a couple of shots to give you an idea of their colour






ElapidHooks said:


> Dragonlover1 I love kimberley frillys! Got any pics? I'm getting into monitors and Dragons and I'm hoping to get my hands on some frillys in 2023


and this what they looked like from behind when I got them 
lovely back patterns, very different from my NT frillies


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 11, 2021)

Awesome! Makes me want some even more!


----------



## kankryb (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't know if it counts but in Denmark I paid 4000 aussie dollars for 1 baby shingleback, alpine blotched and my western bluetongues. I sell northern babies for 550 aussie dollars and eastern babies for 750 aussie dollars. If I want to buy a all black or albino bluetongue I would pay close to 10000 aussie dollars.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh my God, your a mad man, Shinglebacks are SUPER rare over there yeah?


----------



## kankryb (Dec 12, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> Oh my God, your a mad man, Shinglebacks are SUPER rare over there yeah?


Most australian bluetongues are only northern and eastern are fairly common but you can Indonesian adult bluetongues for 50 aussie dollars


----------



## Benno87 (Dec 12, 2021)

Got a couple of carpets here that I paid $1000 for as hatchys.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 12, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> Awesome! Makes me want some even more!


they are gorgeous critters



kankryb said:


> Most australian bluetongues are only northern and eastern are fairly common but you can Indonesian adult bluetongues for 50 aussie dollars


Wow that is crazy, in Australia the eastern is worth about $25-40, but the Northern can cost about $100, (we got ours for less) and a western is about $200. The crazy thing is our Govt. says Northern and Western are harder to maintain so a higher license class is required. We have eastern, northern, western BTS and a cunningham skink in exactly the same conditions and the same food. So what does Govt. know ? SFA


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 12, 2022)

Ramsayi said:


> Reptile prices these days are cheap as chips.
> Years ago we were paying 2k for BHP's 3k for womas and 5k for albino darwins, gtp's 5k. I remember forking out 30K for 6 albs and 20K for gtp's .


Don't forget 25k for albino olives!  Those were the days.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeah that is very expensive


----------

